# LAST DAY TO VOTE TO HELP A DREAM COME TRUE



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm reaching out to the Kayaking fraternity to help friends of mines 5 year old daughter who was born with Cerebral Palsy. 3 Clicks is all it takes to help this little Angel's dreams come true.

5 Years ago after a difficult pregnancy Matilda (Tilly) was born with Cerebral Palsy. Tilly cant do the things that you and I take for granted but with regular therapy she can continue her dream of one day sitting up and walking.

Sunsuper is offering a $5000 grant to the Sunsuper Dream who receives the most votes through the month of April.

http://sunsuperdreams.com.au/dream/view ... -up-and-go

Please Please Please simply click on the above link and Vote for Tilly (Sally's dream Helping Tilly get up and go)
You will receive an email back to confirm and most importantly click on the link in the email to make your vote count (please check junk box)

A $5000 grant will buy 20 conductive therapy classes and help this Gorgeous little girl reach for the stars.

If you could post link on your facebook page that would be an even bigger help!!! 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Done. Let's hope she gets her dream.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Done. Good luck Tilly.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Done Good luck


----------



## shell225 (Feb 6, 2013)

done


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Done, hope she gets it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Done, she was featured on the local TV news tonight as well.


----------



## sergio (Feb 17, 2013)

Done. Best of luck .


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Done.

What a beautiful little girl. I hope you win Tilly


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Done


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Done


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Done..........


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys, Tilly is in first place but the rest of April left to go!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Dodge said:


> Done, she was featured on the local TV news tonight as well.


Thanks Dodge, Tilly's mum is going to send the link of the news report last night to me when she has it and I will post here for others to see.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Macca (Nov 25, 2005)

and done


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Done


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers guys, we have dropped back to second on the voting but hopefully there is plenty more votes to come


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

StevenM said:


> Comon Guys
> 
> Leys get on this please.
> 
> Vote and share. Share on your facebook if you have.


Thanks Steven, we have dropped a little behind 1st place but still plenty of time to win the grant


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning everyone, please find following a message to you all from Tilly's Mum and Dad:

Angie Wilson
Hey Tait, wow I'm absolutely thrilled to see such a positive response on your fishing and kayaking forum. The messages of support have been moving & particularly from Tristan's family. I guess having a child with a physical disability we more than often see how compassionate and caring people can be, we are so happy that everyone is being supportive and taking their time to vote and share the message on FB etc. You are all helping to put a big smile on a little girls face. I can't wait to show Tilly her pictures on these forums. Even if we don't win just knowing that people give a hoot has been humbling. Thank you & please thank all your buddies on these forums for us. Andy & Ange xxx

Your votes and support are going such a long way with Tilly and is greatly appreciated. Here is a link for those that missed the Channel 9 report last week:

http://www.nbnnews.com.au/index.php/201 ... bring-joy/

Enjoy


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Please keep the votes coming for little Tilly, She is not far off the lead with over a week to go!!!

Thanks for the support 

Andy


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, we have just hit the lead but not by much. Still over a week of voting left and it looks like its going right down to the wire!! A field goal could win so Please Please Please make every vote count 

Here's a Pic of Tilly and her brother Rudy


----------



## Thumper (Jul 22, 2010)

3 votes from me (I have 3 email addresses) :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thumper said:


> 3 votes from me (I have 3 email addresses)


What a good idea mate, that enabled another vote from me as well.


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome stuff guys, we are oh so close to first place, it will be a close one for sure!!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> > 3 votes from me (I have 3 email addresses)
> ...


yep me too


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

ONLY 4 DAYS LEFT TO HELP LITTLE TILLY'S DREAM COME TRUE. LAST NIGHT WE WERE IN THE LEAD IN THE VOTING BUT THE DOG HOME HAS OVERTAKEN US AGAIN AND WE ARE ABOUT 40 VOTES OFF THE LEAD. WITH ONLY 4 DAYS LEFT OF VOTING ALL VOTES ARE NEEDED TO HELP AN ANGEL FLY!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF YOU HAVEN'T DONE SO PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD AND THE MOJO TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS TO CLICK ON THE FOLLOWING LINK

http://sunsuperdreams.com.au/dream/view ... -up-and-go

3 CLICKS IS ALL IT TAKES
CLICK ON THE LINK
CLICK ON THE VOTE
AND CLICK ON THE EMAIL YOU RECEIVE TO MAKE YOUR VOTE COUNT (CHECK JUNK BOX) ;-)

ONCE AGAIN THANKS GUYS

ANDY


----------



## greenie888 (Mar 11, 2013)

All done mate ......just in time


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a bump as there is only two days left of voting now and unfortunately Tilly is about 100 votes behind. If you haven't already done so please please please place your vote for Tilly as it could make a huge difference to a little girl.. 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

done


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, we are slightly in the lead but voting finishes at 4pm today. Every last vote will count so please if you have a few other email addresses that you can vote from that would be great!!!


----------



## sergio (Feb 17, 2013)

I found a long lost address , done .


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

Voting seems to still be open until *5pm* TODAY, so bumping this thread to hopefully garner a final few votes ... I've done my share!!

The site's now a bit slow, so be patient!


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

So, does anyone know if Tilly won?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Still counting votes, etc by the looks of it


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't know what checking or post-processing they're doing, but at the close of votes at 5pm yesterday Tilly was in the lead by ~200 votes


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone, As you all know, the voting for Tilly came to a close yesterday at 5pm. A few minutes before time she was in front by around 200 votes and then the website crashed no doubt everyone trying to get on to see if she had won. We have not had official word of victory from Sunsuper as yet. I guess they have to make sure everything is in order..

I will let you all know when we receive confirmation which hopefully should be soon!!!!!!!!!     

Andy


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

alveytait said:


> Hi Everyone, As you all know, the voting for Tilly came to a close yesterday at 5pm. A few minutes before time she was in front by around 200 votes and then the website crashed no doubt everyone trying to get on to see if she had won. We have not had official word of victory from Sunsuper as yet. I guess they have to make sure everything is in order..
> 
> I will let you all know when we receive confirmation which hopefully should be soon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Andy


Yeah, we broke it!


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Woo Hoo Its all official . Tilly has won the Sunsuper Dream for April. :grin: :grin: :grin: Over 7000 votes coming from family, friends and people like you guys who don't know Tilly but took the time to vote. You have all taken a few minutes of your life to place a vote which will now enable Tilly to get 20 conductive Therapy classes and maybe one day she will walk and talk like other kids do. :grin:

I thank you all for your support and wish everyone good fishing mojo, you are all legends!!!!!!!

I live in Brisbane and own a Hobie Outback and if anyone is thinking of buying one and wants to test it out please do no hesitate to contact me. :wink:

Thanks Again,

Andy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andy that is really good news.

And also good to see the kayak fishing community has been involved with, and helped the Dream winners for both March and April.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

AKFF awesomeness. Very proud to be part of this community at times like this. Sounds like it was a tough battle for the win. I too hope to see a youtube clip of Tilly walking and talking some day down the track.


----------

